# New Zebralight H600, just received -- not working



## Jahna (Jan 17, 2013)

Just received my H600, and an Xtar WP2 charger (both ordered via Amazon) and 2 Panasonic NCR18650B (Li-ion MH12210) 3400mAh batteries recommended in a recent thread (from a vendor also recommended here: Fasttech, in Hong Kong).

Charged both batteries 'til charger light turned green. 

No light from the H600. Doesn't matter if I click: easy, hard, fast, double-click. No light, nothing

Volt multimeter, indicates something like 4.185v (it was exactly the same for each battery). By they way, that makes me sound like I'm WAY more knowledgeable than I am; or maybe it doesn't :shakehead).

I read a few threads about the H600 and batteries particularly (until my head was swimming :laughing.

Then, tried turning on light with various level of cap threading -- partially unscrewed, etc. as the threads informed me that 18650's are not exactly universal in length, etc.
I even tried taking the clear plastic wrap off the batteries (which I don't think I was really supposed to do, but there were no instructions, and yes both ends were fully exposed to the flashlight even before I removed the wrap; it was very thin, clear plastic wrap).

I know that I can send the H600 back to Amazon for a replacement, but just wanted to run the situation past some experts here in case it's me, so I don't just repeat the problem with a new headlamp. My sense from threads here is that the Zebralight techs typically blame it on the batteries (which, oddly, they don't seem to sell on their site).

Thanks in advance for any advice,

Jahna


----------



## Bolster (Jan 17, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind is: try different cells. Second, you've seen the many reports of caps not being screwed sufficiently tight on some ZLs to make contact. Third, a contact and thread cleaning.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

ZL's usual QC looking after their buyers.
this is what stops me buying ZL.
thanks.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes removing wrapper was bad idea, that is only required if they don't fit in the light. Your batteries slide in and out easy is that correct?

As mentioned already with zebra it is very important to have the tail cap screwed in all the way so the rim of the bottom of the tube connects to the contact ant the bottom of the tail cap. Tight and good contact is what you need. The other thing of course is the positive end to connect. If the batteries are charged and you can't get it o work return the light for a refund that's easy since you bought it from amazon.

Also note the switch requires a bit of pressure make sure you are activating it.

3400mAh cells were a tight fit in the early ones but better in later ones. If the battery is too long that is an issue as the tail cap can't make contact easy. After you insert the battery how much space is there between the end of the battery and the end of the tube?


----------



## Jahna (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Bolster: I cleaned the threads. Still contemplating whether to throw more money at it by buying more batteries since I paid for two 3400 mAh Panasonics. I don't own anything else that takes 18650's.

Bolster and StandardBattery: I've screwed the end cap down as far as I can without fear of breaking it (it's so tight that I'm certain it wouldn't rotate more than perhaps another 10-15 degrees even if I forced it).
I'm assuming that the positive end goes in first, i.e., toward the reflector/LED end.

Bolster: The battery was pretty tight before I removed the clear wrapper.

Also, maybe you are onto something regarding length. When I push the battery in all the way, but let go so that I'm not compressing the spring on the other (reflector) end, the battery is sticking out of the H600 about 1/16 of an inch. I can't quite screw the cap on as tight with the battery in it as I can with no battery inside (maybe 1/3 - 1/2 turn less). But isn't all that matters it that the spring on the cap is making contact with the battery and that the cap threads are making contact with the unit's threads? Or, does that little ring at the base of the spring inside the cap need to be making contact with the end of unit (next to the first set of threads)? Because if the latter is the case, it may not be.

Should I buy another 18650? If so, any suggestions of a specific brand/model/vendor that I can be pretty sure won't be too long? I'm guessing that I can't return batteries.

I already started a return procedure with Amazon, which prompted an email from the seller -- Performance Outdoor Gear -- right away, who suggested I buy a pair of CR123's (presumably because local retail stores would have them). I guess you stack two CR123's together? Anyway, I'm sure I sounded cheap but I responded as I did above, that I am hesitant to buy more rechargeable batteries that I don't really need if the unit is faulty. I'm assuming that CR123's don't vary in length from brand to brand like the 18650's, is that correct?

If I do try CR123's and they work, I guess that means that my pair of new 18650 (the 3400 mAh's from Hong Kong are worthless, unless I ever buy something that accepts them being longer).

Is there a way to know for sure when ordering/purchasing rechargeable 18650's whether they will be the right length? 3400 mAh's do sound appealing for the extra output/duration, but I just want it to work.
Lastly, does the 'A' or 'B' at then end of the 18650 model numbering make a difference? The pair I have are 18650B.

Thanks,
Jahna


----------



## CVLPA (Jan 18, 2013)

Jahna said:


> I can't quite screw the cap on as tight with the battery in it as I can with no battery inside (maybe 1/3 - 1/2 turn less). But isn't all that matters it that the spring on the cap is making contact with the battery and that the cap threads are making contact with the unit's threads? Or, does that little ring at the base of the spring inside the cap need to be making contact with the end of unit (next to the first set of threads)? Because if the latter is the case, it may not be.



Oh, i'm quite sure that you must screw the cap ALL the way for the light to work. That is true for my SC600 at least. unscrew it just a little and the circuit is broken.

Before you send it back, try with a shorter battery.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 18, 2013)

*The H600 DOES NOT support 2xCR123*, it is 1x 18650 only. 

Place the battery in the tube, and just use a piece of wire if you can to short the end of the battery to the end of the tube, the end of the tube should not have any anodizing on it. A little tricky to short the battery and push the switch... but that will tell you right away... You can use 1xCR123 and a dummy battery... but I think you might be best to return it.


----------



## Changchung (Jan 19, 2013)

Dont press so hard the tailcap, you can damage the circuit in the end (reflector) of the light. 

Do you remove just the clear wrap of the battery or the green one too?

If you remove just the clear try to remove the protection pcb, that way you reduce the lenght of the battery


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 21, 2013)

CVLPA said:


> Oh, i'm quite sure that you must screw the cap ALL the way for the light to work. That is true for my SC600 at least. unscrew it just a little and the circuit is broken.
> 
> Before you send it back, try with a shorter battery.



Same on my H600. If the tail cap is even slightly less than tightened all the way it breaks the circuit and the light goes out. Sounds like your batteries are too long to allow the tailcap to make contact with the body (the threads are anodised and so can't pass any current). If you screw too hard because of a too-long battery you may damage the electronics in the head of the light.


----------



## Bribo (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep,
I just got my Fastec protected 3400's as well and i can confirm that they will not work in this light. The battery +pcb is about 2mm too long to allow the tail to make contact with the tube. you have 2 safe choices:

1- take off the protection circuit (remove the outer wrapper and carefully take the PCB board off the negative end and the button top off the positive end) if you do it carefully with some needle nose pliers you can get all the metal strip off. The battery will then work like a charm. The H600 has a low voltage cutoff built in the light so you don't need to worry about draining the batteries to low and since you don't have other light you don't have to worry about that happening on non-protected lights either. This is what I did with mine. 

2- you can solder a piece of solid wire to the inside of the cap to act as a spacer between the cap and the body. This will work but it will also reduce the water tightness of the light. A piece of rescue tape or electrical tape between the cap and body will solve the water tightness issue. I did this for a while but found it to be a pain and reverted to option 1.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 4, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> ZL's usual QC looking after their buyers.
> this is what stops me buying ZL.
> thanks.



Yup, ZL's fault the battery is too long.

GM


----------



## markr6 (Feb 4, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Yup, ZL's fault the battery is too long.GM


I agree with GM. My EagleTac 3400s are pretty short for protected 18650s and still make a pretty snug fit, so I can see how other batteries may cause issues with just an extra 1 or 2mm


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 4, 2013)

The 3400s squeeze in the extra capacity by several means, one of which is being quite a bit larger (In terms of machined tolerances) than a normal 18650. They're great batteries for lights that they fit in, but they should just go ahead and admit that they're 18700 size.

Edit: Yeah, most 18650 batteries are 'nominal' 18x65mm size, and really more like 19x67 or 19x69. Zebralight or CPF ZL fans, can we add a note that "Over-size cells do not fit?" and maybe a list of known-oversize brands?


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 4, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I agree with GM. My EagleTac 3400s are pretty short for protected 18650s and still make a pretty snug fit, so I can see how other batteries may cause issues with just an extra 1 or 2mm



Ha, I was actually being sarcastic- I don't see why ZL should be blamed when they _specifically_ say the H600 accepts batteries _up to_ 67mm long! Not always a piece of information that's readily available from manufacturers.

Anyway, aside from rising to mild trolling from neutralwhite, I wanted to add that HJK has a great resource here for comparing 18650's.

Hope you can get your H600 up and running soon Jahna :thumbsup:.

GM


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 4, 2013)

hi lol, thanks, no trolling, just cautious of ZL's QC CS approaches. 
im looking to buy an sc600MkII as well.
sorry,..thanks. 



gravelmonkey said:


> Ha, I was actually being sarcastic- I don't see why ZL should be blamed when they _specifically_ say the H600 accepts batteries _up to_ 67mm long! Not always a piece of information that's readily available from manufacturers.
> 
> Anyway, aside from rising to mild trolling from neutralwhite, I wanted to add that HJK has a great resource here for comparing 18650's.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 4, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> hi lol, thanks, no trolling, just cautious of ZL's QC CS approaches.
> im looking to buy an sc600MkII as well.
> sorry,..thanks.



Every ZL query has you dittoing the complaints. In general, people post when they have a problem. It's not even common knowledge on CPF that I own an SC600, because it just works. Most flashlights do, or the company folds.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 5, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Ha, I was actually being sarcastic- I don't see why ZL should be blamed when they _specifically_ say the H600 accepts batteries _up to_ 67mm long!


Haha no I picked up on the sarcasm  Actually I didn't know ZL specified the length before I ordered the H600w and batteries so I'm glad I got lucky and they fit!


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Panasonic NCR 18650B Protected batteries are 70mm in length.
From Zebralight Specifications:
Battery: One 18650 size (up to 67mm long)
Battery power can be locked out by slightly unscrewing the tailcap to prevent unwanted activations or parasitic drain

Likely cause of failure: Oversized protected cells prevent tailcap contact.

Options: 
Test functionality with a CR123 and spacer summing to 65mm in length
Remove protection circuit to reduce battery size to 65mm. 
Buy another set of cells, unprotected.
Start over.


Just putting everything in one place.


----------



## phips (Feb 5, 2013)

I recently ordered a H600FW and did not pay any attention to battery dimensions.
Now that I think about it 67mm seems incredibly short.

Most protected 18650 seem to be a good bit larger.
At least its good to know the Eagletac will fit.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Feb 26, 2013)

So what is up with these battery mfrs' that can't standardize the length on an 18650 battery?

Seems pretty stupid to me.


----------



## mellowhead (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got my brand new H600w in the mail the other day. I also ordered some NCR18650B's (unprotected) to go in it from DX. Now, I haven't done any discharge tests to check if they are actual genuine Panasonic 3400's, but I measured the length and they are precisely 65mm long. Tried it in the light and the tailcap screws on nice and tight, no problems whatsoever - light works great. Looking at the tailcap on the H600 though, it's quite obvious that *if the tailcap is not completely screwed on, it will not make electrical contact. *This is because the threads are not what carry the electrical current; it's the copper ring around the inside base of the tailcap that makes contact with the non-anodized surface at the end of the battery tube. Seems pretty straight forward to me - if the tailcap can't make electrical contact (not fully tightened), the light won't turn on.
Jahna - as Bribo mentioned above, you won't need the protection circuit for the discharge side, as the low cutoff built into the light is higher than the NCR18650B's are rated to discharge to anyways.

Lightcycle1: Virtually all manufacturers who add the protection circuits add *different* protection circuits. Different protection circuits have different components, varying electrical specifications, and, yes, different dimensions as well. The circuits will ALWAYS add some length to the completed cell, but that can be anywhere from 2(?) to 5mm or so. Obviously, smaller is better for fitment & compatibility but tradeoffs come with a small size. Smaller can mean less current capability, and often means more expensive to produce.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Feb 27, 2013)

lightcycle, aside from the protection circuit, the vast majority of manufacturers do standardize the actual cell to 65mm on 18650's.

J. LiIon


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 27, 2013)

the AW 3100's seem to fit even at 68mm right?.
i see many use them on zebras. 
thanks.


----------



## LGT (Feb 28, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> ZL's usual QC looking after their buyers.
> this is what stops me buying ZL.
> thanks.


You have every right to state your opinion NW. But I think the many positive responses towards ZL lights, QC and CS should carry more weight then the few that have had less than satisfactory results. I have three headlamps, H31, H51Fw, H600 NW and a SC600. I've never had a problem with any of these lights. I've also bought a few lights that I just didn't think suited my needs, and they took them back with no problems. With all of the positive respone towards ZL, I'd take a chance and buy one. See for yourself what these lights really are, and how good their QC and CS can be.:twothumbs


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 28, 2013)

hi hey and thanks, & yes, im on the way to finding just that all out, as I have ordered a SC600MkII, and will be ordering the SC52wMkII too.
so far,.............................................very good!. 
ditched my fenix after all that you know!. 
shame on me!. ZL really isn't as bad as it really seems, so worth some shots at it. 
I cant beat you all, so im joining you all!. 
thanks. 




LGT said:


> You have every right to state your opinion NW. But I think the many positive responses towards ZL lights, QC and CS should carry more weight then the few that have had less than satisfactory results. I have three headlamps, H31, H51Fw, H600 NW and a SC600. I've never had a problem with any of these lights. I've also bought a few lights that I just didn't think suited my needs, and they took them back with no problems. With all of the positive respone towards ZL, I'd take a chance and buy one. See for yourself what these lights really are, and how good their QC and CS can be.:twothumbs


----------



## speedsix (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have had bad experiences with Zebralight and voice them, you are a troll. We don't want to hear about ZL being defective and breaking. All we want to know is how great they are and any negative comments will be deemed trolling. 

Zebralights are the best lights ever! Sure they cost four times what they are worth and you have to immediately send them back to China for a replacement or repair when you get a bad one. People complain about the short warrenty period for a premium priced light but those people are silly. Those people who complain about ZL are ignoring the fact that they tend to work more than half the time.


----------



## LGT (Mar 11, 2013)

speedsix said:


> If you have had bad experiences with Zebralight and voice them, you are a troll. We don't want to hear about ZL being defective and breaking. All we want to know is how great they are and any negative comments will be deemed trolling.
> 
> Zebralights are the best lights ever! Sure they cost four times what they are worth and you have to immediately send them back to China for a replacement or repair when you get a bad one. People complain about the short warrenty period for a premium priced light but those people are silly. Those people who complain about ZL are ignoring the fact that they tend to work more than half the time.


And you're bad experience with ZL was......... I also think if one voices their displeasure with a light in a sensible way, it's doubtful that it would be considered trolling. I tend to think one of the main reasons members come here is to find out the good and bad aspects of lights they may consider buying. Disregarding either pro or con statements seems a little foolish.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 11, 2013)

+1. yes. good to know both sides, and make your own mind up. 



LGT said:


> And you're bad experience with ZL was......... I also think if one voices their displeasure with a light in a sensible way, it's doubtful that it would be considered trolling. I tend to think one of the main reasons members come here is to find out the good and bad aspects of lights they may consider buying. Disregarding either pro or con statements seems a little foolish.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 11, 2013)

I just measured my protected Panasonic 18650B 3400 cells and they are 70mm long, 18.69 mm at the widest part. They work fine in some lights, won't work at all in others. Try an AW 18650 or Redilast 18650 or Callie's Kustom 18650 and you should be good to go.


----------

